# Anyone on the P-Sharan?



## Puscas (Feb 9, 2008)

So, I'm building my first pinhole camera, the cardboard p-sharan (this one). Man, it's fun but sometimes my fingers are just too big for this work (and I'm just not that handy..)

But does anybody have any experience with the p-sharan? And tips, do's and don'ts to share?

Ok, back to my scissors and double-sided tape...



(I'll keep you guys updated)


pascal


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn't make that one but one similar...and yes, having little hands and fingers and being a bit on the crafty side really helped. Now if only I could remember where I put those negatives...it was years ago.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 9, 2008)

well, to get an idea; here are a few pictures of my 'workflow'. As you can see: it's done! I've got my first pinhole. Next step: take some nice pictures. 










































I'll post some here as soon as I can.




pascal


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 10, 2008)

hey if you made 2 you could take pictures of your pinhole with your pinhole!


----------



## doobs (Feb 10, 2008)

I know a chick that had one, but I never saw the negs from it.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 10, 2008)

windrivermaiden said:


> hey if you made 2 you could take pictures of your pinhole with your pinhole!



make another one? Please no, I'm glad this one is done.  






pascal


----------



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Feb 12, 2008)

Were do you get the equipment for this, cause I'd like to build a camera like this it would be nice.

Does anyone have a website link to buy the equpment?


----------



## Puscas (Feb 12, 2008)

R0TT3NBURIT0 said:


> Were do you get the equipment for this, cause I'd like to build a camera like this it would be nice.
> 
> Does anyone have a website link to buy the equpment?




It's a kit. You can buy them in toy/gift-stores. Here's the website: sharan-usa.



pascal


----------



## eltombolibre (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've built my P-Sharan pinhole, and have been taking photos (haven't had any developed yet). I suddenly had this worry though - when I wind on the film using the 'advance' knob, the rewind knob also rotates. Is it supposed to? Or should I be holding it stationery while i turn the advance knob?

Please help!

Thanks,

Tom


----------

